# Average income level of E46 owners here



## COSitsWORTHit (Jun 21, 2003)

*nevermind the poll....average income level of 3 series owners please...*

ok. well I am sorry I estimated too low...I can't seem to change the poll now though.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

COSitsWORTHit said:


> *answer truthfully...I wanna know...well just cause I am curious. You see, I made about 38k a year over the last 4 years! But due to my partying and being a 27 year old pimp (lol just kiddin)....I feel like I should be driving a e46, and not looking for a e30 project car. *


For a Bimmer forum it seems you're missing quite a lot of income brackets by topping out at 45. You should re-do your poll.


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Jun 21, 2003)

well I mean 3 series owners...if I am still too low then, well that actually answers my question. 

I tried to edit the poll but it won't let me.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

COSitsWORTHit said:


> *well I mean 3 series owners...if I am still too low then, well that actually answers my question.
> 
> I tried to edit the poll but it won't let me. *


A person making 40k/year driving a 40k car? It seems to me he might be a little in over his head or definitely living a carefree existence.


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Jun 21, 2003)

ah, true. Well nevermind then....I don't feel so bad now. lol


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

COSitsWORTHit said:


> *ah, true. Well nevermind then....I don't feel so bad now. lol *


I shouldn't be so hasty. I keep forgetting there are these things called "used cars." :rofl: I should know too. I've got a 66 T-bird Conv. taking up my garage space where my Bimmer should be!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

We've done income polls here before. I'll dig one up and post a link.

BMWNA reports that 3-series buyers average something like $96K in annual income. On this board, the average is in the mid-$70Ks if I recall correctly. But most 3-series owners here have E46s.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ok, I edited it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Forget what I recalled about the average income here. You can see for yourself- http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29044

On this poll, the lowest choice was "Under $50K".


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Jun 21, 2003)

holy cow....whoa...well nevermind. I didn't mean to insult anyone! 

btw thanks for fixing the poll


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

:repost:


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Age vs money*

I imagine that a lot of members on this site did not entirely, if at all, pay for their bimmers. Many have a lot of family wealth and don't have high paying jobs that could pay for a new or newer bimmer. Since most members on this and other BMW boards are between 19 and 27, I highly doubt the annual incomes would match BMWNA average wage poll. I'm 40 and the combined annual income of my wife and myself is over $200,000 CDN. We pay very high taxes (about 50% on everything over $60,000) and our BMW cost $54,000 out the door. So I have to say that our Bimmer is a very special high priced toy.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Age vs money*



SlideR1 said:


> *I imagine that a lot of members on this site did not entirely, if at all, pay for their bimmers. Many have a lot of family wealth and don't have high paying jobs that could pay for a new or newer bimmer. Since most members on this and other BMW boards are between 19 and 27, I highly doubt the annual incomes would match BMWNA average wage poll. I'm 40 and the combined annual income of my wife and myself is close to $200,000 CDN. We pay very high taxes (about 50% on everything over $60,000) and our BMW cost $54,000 out the door. So I have to say that our Bimmer is a very special high priced toy. *


:tsk: I'd disagree with that statement, at least in regards to this board. I think you'll find a majority of the members here are older than the age bracket you mentioned.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Age vs money*



SpaceMonkey said:


> *:tsk: I'd disagree with that statement, at least in regards to this board. I think you'll find a majority of the members here are older than the age bracket you mentioned. *


Wasn't this a poll on this?

--SONET


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Age vs money*



SONET said:


> *Wasn't this a poll on this?
> 
> --SONET *


Hmm. Should have checked first. :angel:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1446

http://216.7.191.102/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2280

I'm still not convinced most people in their mid to late twenties had help buying their bimmers, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Age vs money*



SlideR1 said:


> *I imagine that a lot of members on this site did not entirely, if at all, pay for their bimmers. Many have a lot of family wealth and don't have high paying jobs that could pay for a new or newer bimmer. Since most members on this and other BMW boards are between 19 and 27, I highly doubt the annual incomes would match BMWNA average wage poll. I'm 40 and the combined annual income of my wife and myself is over $200,000 CDN. We pay very high taxes (about 50% on everything over $60,000) and our BMW cost $54,000 out the door. So I have to say that our Bimmer is a very special high priced toy. *


Family wealth? I thought that was only a British thing, something the rest of the New World frowned upon .

What amazes me - assuming there's no exaggeration - is the people who say "I don't like the M3 because the rasp is embarrassing when I peel out of the school parking lot" or "too many people in my class have a 330CiC - they're so common". Aah, it's a whole other world out there...


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

I think income is only meaningful if you stick to a specific country. I earn a lot less than I would in the US, however most important expenses are taken care of by the governement (health and job insurance, retirement, education, etc). So aside from housing, all my money can be spent on day to day living and big, bi-xenon, toys


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Age vs money*



SlideR1 said:


> *I imagine that a lot of members on this site did not entirely, if at all, pay for their bimmers. Many have a lot of family wealth and don't have high paying jobs that could pay for a new or newer bimmer. Since most members on this and other BMW boards are between 19 and 27, I highly doubt the annual incomes would match BMWNA average wage poll. I'm 40 and the combined annual income of my wife and myself is over $200,000 CDN. We pay very high taxes (about 50% on everything over $60,000) and our BMW cost $54,000 out the door. So I have to say that our Bimmer is a very special high priced toy. *


Hmm, I read my post again and I hope I didn't offend anyone. In fact, I hope to make enough money to one day buy my kids and nice car. I think my age bracket is a bit low too. It's probably more like 25-35.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

is this personal or household?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Age vs money*



SpaceMonkey said:


> *I'm still not convinced most people in their mid to late twenties had help buying their bimmers, but maybe I'm wrong.  *


I would hope not. That seems a bit too far into life to be getting help buying a car under normal circumstances. :dunno:

--SONET


----------

